# Frags from LFS HELP!!!



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Need some help guys. I was at the LFS today looking at some of there corals, which I have to say look great. But I do have a few concerns. First off, some of them have a few of these small clear critters running around/on them. The guys at the LFS say they arent anything to worry about and that they would use a turkey baster to clear the frags of them if need be but would like to know what they are? Secondly, a few of the grabs have some very very small white/black striped star fish on them. I thought it would be a nice bonus to get a frag with one/two on it but would also like to know if this is a good idea? Thanks guys, Joe


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

The small clear things sound like they could be pods and they are good to have and all mature tanks will have them. The stars sound like mini brittle stars and they are a nice part of the CUC.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

archer772 said:


> The small clear things sound like they could be pods and they are good to have and all mature tanks will have them. The stars sound like mini brittle stars and they are a nice part of the CUC.


Agreed on both counts.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for the replys. I also posted this on nano-reef.com and someone posted a link to a list and description off all kinds of hitch hikers found on live rock and live sand.
They are a type of pod and from the article they can very high in protein for the fish. As for the star fish, although nice to have in a tank, in my 10G nano, they will out grow it. The type of star that's on the frag is a Brittle Sea Star that get to be 10" full grown. So I dont know if I'd sneek away with it and give it up later when it becomes to big for the tank or simply have them take it off when I buy the frag.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

There are several types of stars and I am willing to bet that you have the minis that will only get about 2-3 inches from arm tip to arm tip will a very small body. I am not sure what link you were given but here is the one I use the most

Melev's Reef - Visual Identification


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

archer772 said:


> There are several types of stars and I am willing to bet that you have the minis that will only get about 2-3 inches from arm tip to arm tip will a very small body. I am not sure what link you were given but here is the one I use the most
> 
> Melev's Reef - Visual Identification


The mini's I am refering to get and stay small, less than an 1". Never seen em any bigger. Asternia Anomal.

Starfish Hitch Hikers
Live Rock Hitch Hikers


----------

